# Stockholm then and now



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Dahlis said:


> Sveavägen today


^^

I used to have my office in the middle (dark blue) building where I worked at the tenth floor up until about a year ago! kay:
Stunning city views from up there! :angel1:


----------

